# question about multiple trains



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

i am wondering if there is a way to have 2 engine sitting (lets say in an engine shed ) wile another is running around the track without the two in the shed being powered up and if so is there a way to be able to park the one that is being used in a siding and bring out a second one onto the main. I know this might not be possable as all the s gauge is hooked together and powers up anything sitting on another track (have had my spotlight car sitting in a siding with a train running and the spotlight comes on). or would i have to run a second independant track that is not in any way connected to the main?


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Sounds like a block system to me. 

The track can be divided into electrically isolated blocks or sections. It is only necessary to insulate one rail of the track at desired locations to do this, each isolated section then has a switch which turns on transformer power to that section when needed.

In your example each of the engine house tracks would be connected mechanically to the main, but with an insulating pin and powered separately through a toggle switch. The train on the mainline is parked by turning off power to the siding it is on and an engine house train is powered by turning on the switch that controls its track or 'block.'

Google "model rail block wiring"


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

OK cool wasn't sure if i could do that with the old trains or not


----------



## markjs (Dec 11, 2010)

I use old Gilbert AF switches (turnouts). They cut the power to the track not being used.

Mark


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

midlifekrisiz said:


> i am wondering if there is a way to have 2 engine sitting (lets say in an engine shed ) wile another is running around the track without the two in the shed being powered up and if so is there a way to be able to park the one that is being used in a siding and bring out a second one onto the main. I know this might not be possable as all the s gauge is hooked together and powers up anything sitting on another track (have had my spotlight car sitting in a siding with a train running and the spotlight comes on). or would i have to run a second independant track that is not in any way connected to the main?


You do not need a block system or a separate transformer/power source. All AF switches have a switch on the face. It's located in between the turnout and the straight piece. You'll see a small tab or bell-like looking thing. On the face of the switch near this switch, it will say 1 train operation or 2 train operation. If that switch is switched to the 1 train operation, both the turnout and the straight will have power. If the switch is pushed to the 2 train operation, you will have power to the straight track ONLY. You then move the frog to the turnout and you'll have power going to only the turnout, and not the straight. This will give you what you're looking for; sidings that are not powered until you through the frog to the turn-out position. I have 3 sidings on 1 loop, and 2 sidings on my other loop. I can park trains on any siding and run a train on my main loop without any problems.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Now that is interesting. Only someone with Flyer knowledge would know that. I really appreciate the clever little 'tweaks' engineered into those early trains.

Any chance you could post a picture of the turnout detailing the switches?


----------



## markjs (Dec 11, 2010)

Even the manual switches (without the 1 or 2 train operation button) will cut the power to the track not being used.

Mark


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

flyernut said:


> You do not need a block system or a separate transformer/power source. All AF switches have a switch on the face. It's located in between the turnout and the straight piece. You'll see a small tab or bell-like looking thing. On the face of the switch near this switch, it will say 1 train operation or 2 train operation. If that switch is switched to the 1 train operation, both the turnout and the straight will have power. If the switch is pushed to the 2 train operation, you will have power to the straight track ONLY. You then move the frog to the turnout and you'll have power going to only the turnout, and not the straight. This will give you what you're looking for; sidings that are not powered until you through the frog to the turn-out position. I have 3 sidings on 1 loop, and 2 sidings on my other loop. I can park trains on any siding and run a train on my main loop without any problems.


You know....I totally forgot about that little switch.....I guess this will solve all my questions that would have come up about blocks lol

thanks for pointing that out to me.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

midlifekrisiz said:


> You know....I totally forgot about that little switch.....I guess this will solve all my questions that would have come up about blocks lol
> 
> thanks for pointing that out to me.


That's why we're here...


----------

